# my journal to success



## gqone333 (Feb 19, 2006)

i ordered hydroponic kit nutriens 3fans1 exuat fan1000watt ballast and 400 wat ballast i have co2 chamber
homemade of course i not spending hudreds on that
fertilizer
co2 tabs 
1 gallon brew yeast
watermax
dark energy
micro floral 
been growing for 3 weeks now in mini pots 
**** uped the first week over fertilizing secound week the tempeture raised to 110 f for 2 days strait thats when the problem started
i wouldering if the growth had been stunted because of that plus the leaves turn yellow and brown had to prune them
on 3 week what do you think is wrong nutreint lockout or is it becuase of the mini pots heres a couple of pics.
keep you posted every week thank alot guys


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2006)

whats up gqone333. i would have to say your temps played a big part of your plants problems including the yellowing of your leafs. this is a hydro grow right? i dont know that much about hydro. Stoney Bud is the man on hydro. i will lead him to your thread. by the way thanks for the compliment on my speaker and plants.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 20, 2006)

Grab  a Hanna combo meter, I think mine is HI 98129. Tell me what your PH is and I'll tell you what's being locked out. I'm the pH master.


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks b grunt and my ph is 5.9 eggman


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 21, 2006)

yes im using a hanna checker digital


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2006)

whats up gqone333, how are your plants looking today? i sent Stoney Bud a PM and he said he would check out your thread and problems.


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=530


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 25, 2006)

thanks b grunt and hick ill post some new pics tommorow there in 5 days of flowering


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 25, 2006)

heres the new pics the biggest one grew 3 1/2 inches and the others 1 1/2 
this is 6 days of flowering still cant determine the sex
there not recovering to much 
any suggestions


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 25, 2006)

also how can i clone do just cut the clones and put them in rockwool and start growing or what


----------



## Mutt (Feb 25, 2006)

Hick put this link a while back. just click that "hicks cloning Guide". Hope it helps


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 25, 2006)

gqone333 said:
			
		

> also how can i clone do just cut the clones and put them in rockwool and start growing or what


Hey ggone333, I'm sorry it took so long for me to answer your thread. 

I've got a couple of questions. What type of Hydro system are you using? What's current with your Mothers?

How many growing tips are on your plants and how tall are they? Are your Mothers in full health now?

After your clones root, what type of system are you going to place them into?

Once I know this info, I can make a better eval of your situation.


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 26, 2006)

im using a killer green system ,not sure what type brought it off ebay for 110.00.so i dupliacted it with 5 resouvers. most of the plants have 9 leaves some 6 . thay are 4weeks veg and 7 days flower . i havent been able to sex them yet so i have no mothers . i have 20 seeds of chronic germinating ,i plan on putting them in my veg chamber 2 resovers 9 plants each hydroponicly after a month ill put them in the flower room so i can harverst every month and a half .im using 2 off these floresent lights 100 watts each 
i carved a hole and replaced it with a small fan so fresh air would come in.not shown in the picture i have duct tape a black trashbag flat for water damage


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 27, 2006)

i think i figured out my problem, o and im using a blubbler system.

i let a desease grow on my crop without pruning it well now the desease is spreading,and i heard i cant prune during flower is that true


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2006)

gqone333 said:
			
		

> i think i figured out my problem, o and im using a blubbler system.
> 
> i let a desease grow on my crop without pruning it well now the desease is spreading,and i heard i cant prune during flower is that true


what part of your plant is it on?


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 27, 2006)

mainly on the bottom leaves , i little tiny bit in the middle


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2006)

is it just the big fan leafs? if its not any of the bud sites i would remove it. what does it look like?


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 27, 2006)

here are the pics , by the way my mom s bitchin about the smell ,what can i do


----------



## Eggman (Feb 27, 2006)

Not sure man. Flush the system. Give the plants a week to recover. Then go from there. If it' desease, good luck, I've never been down that path.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2006)

hey gqone333 are you sure your plants have a disease. it looks like your lower leafs are dying and thats it. this happens with all plants. can you give a better description of what it looks like? is it grey? is it like a powder?


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 27, 2006)

i actually think the problem is me over fertilizing it . i figured during flower stage they need more nutreints, i had added a gallon a day for 3 days of fertilizer . i notice it started when i did that .i flushed out m system like eggman said, .this happen before in early veg. and i flushed it and it started to recover, heres a couple a pics out the water .i also notices ,when i took out my aquarium heater a tan smudge gooey resint left behind


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 27, 2006)

glad to here that. i would clean your tank if you see something that shouldn't be there.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree with The BG.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

heres my updated pics 2 plants left both 100% female,though one was a hermie because of two pods,but white hairs are forming out.one is 28 inches the other is 25 incheshere are the two,sorry for the quality pics ,ill get a new camera sometime soon


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the hermie. (If you grow it to full term throw away the seeds). I Like your set-up.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

no there both 100% FEMALE ,NO HERMIE ,THOUGH IT MAY HAVE BEEN AT FIRST GLANCE BUT I KNOW FORSURE THERE BOTH FEMALE,I SEE NO BALLS,ALL WHITE HAIR


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

Kick ass man. congrats. I know your a happy dude now.  . can't wait to see some bud shots.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hell Yea Lol


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

im using 
2 scanner and survelence to be safe 1 camera day and night vision pointed at the front of my house


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2006)

Damn dude. you got the vat of battery acid to pour into you res. to fry the plants too. hahahahaha

Hey nothing wrong with being a little paranoid. nice surveilence set up.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

lol thanks
actually if that happens ill snip the plant ,throw those bastards in the shower and light it with a butane lighter


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2006)

hey gqone333. nice security setup. also congradulations on your second girl.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

thanks b grunt


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 5, 2006)

heres a couple of pics of my grow room,i just installed one of my 65 watt floresence.so i can have two spectrums beaming down on the plant. left the other in my grow box .those outlets on the wall are set timers ,so i dont have to worry about 12/12 it cuts off a 8:00pm and on at 8:00am.it cuts off my floresence ,hps,and fan towards the hps,easy to program ,brought it off ebay for 14 bucks each .great price cant beat it,you can even set what day you want it on,seven deffrent scheldules.got two of those ,needed one for my water heaters they kept turning off ,so i set it ,seven times,3 hours apart, so it would cut off ,at2:59pm and cut back on, at3:00.i set it, to do this every 3 hours ,so the water stays ,warm 24/7.i may move things around, in the near future for more space ,but for know ,im fine ,ill be updating new pics ,of the plant next week.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 7, 2006)

bad news, i went to check on my growroom and unlifted the top, so i can check on my sprouts ,which is on the top shelf.the board sliped and broke the second shelf ,killing five sprouts , and wasting a gallon in a half of water on two the bottom resover , took me 15 minutes to clean all the water,im pissed
dont worry ,i got backups of the same strain


----------



## skunk (Mar 8, 2006)

you sound like my neighbor with all the cameras. you dont live in a blue house do you ? for real im paranoid cause he has 3 cameras and 1 is pointing towards my back yard so i have to sneak to check my dam plants in my own out building .  although they say they cant see my back yard it sure in the hell looks like they can .


----------



## Mutt (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey skunk, thats what they make airpowered rifles for and windows.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 10, 2006)

god ,thank god ,i just finished my, shed grow, setup,i hope that te ,hermie will ,survive under the temps. its 95 degrees without the ,400 watt on.i almost got caught ,taking my hermie, to the shed .just as i walked out ,with a black plastic bag ,this old ***** from next door ,came out and spotted me.she dint see the actual plant,she always runs in when i come out.i had it in a trash can with a black bag over it.i had to think of something, just in case she saw ,so i use the same trash can with some boxes in the trash bag and left it partly open.she came back out 10 mins later so i think im cool


----------

